
Disney Claims House of Mouse Built with Copyright, Ignores Public Domain - vezycash
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120910/02485220325/disney-claims-house-mouse-built-with-copyright-ignores-public-domain-foundation.shtml
======
HillaryBriss
tangentially interesting that this article, from 2012, offers an argument
against the now-dead TPP.

